# an unusual ebay find



## countrygirl (Sep 14, 2010)

i'm not sure where to begin. found this on ebay when searching floor corkers. the wooden part is handmade, obviously, lol, and whoever made this (the seller said it was his uncle) added the corking hardware on it themselves. the triangular piece at the bottom adjusts to fit different size bottles. u can't see the lever on the opposite side that pushes the cork in. i've already figured out i won't be able to use synthetic corks (don't ask), so will need to order plain old fashion corks. # 9 for most bottles, correct?
action works very smoothly. anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 14, 2010)

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2010)

Rica are you saying you actually bought that thing?


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Rica are you saying you actually bought that thing?



yes, dan, lol, very cheap and if it works, well, i'll be happy. one day i may need a newer, more modern corker, but i think this will be okay for now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2010)

cool, I thought it was maybe more for decoration. Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> cool, I thought it was maybe more for decoration. Thats pretty awesome.



hey, if it doesn't work out, u just gave me a great idea!!! our house is decorated very rustically, so it will fit right in with the decor, lol. i could put it next to the fireplace with some bottles?? i will post here if it actually corks properly. now i must order corks....george...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 14, 2010)

Be interesting to see how it compresses the cork to fit into the bottle neck.


----------



## Woodbee (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Girl. That is very interesting. Could you possibly post a pic from the front so we can see just how the height adjustment works? great find. 
Brad


OOOOPS PLEASE


----------



## BobF (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like an ancient capper I have around to me. You *sure* it's a corker?


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 15, 2010)

i will try to post more pics tonight, especially to show the mechanism.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 25, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> i will try to post more pics tonight, especially to show the mechanism.



sorry i haven't posted pics
i've lost my card reader..but i used the corker today! it works! i used two different kinds of bottles and one definitely corked better than the other?? 
it definitely uses only natural corks; synthetic ones get stuck in the narrowing chamber
i told hubby i still needed a floor corker and then i could just have this one as a conversation piece...he laughed


----------

